# Chart and tips for Lion Brand Heartland Round-About Cropped Cardi



## Knancy (Aug 21, 2011)

I posted my finished cardigan to the picture section The free pattern be accessed from <http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L30108.html>
The pattern calls for an H but I needed a J for the correct gauge.

The pattern prints on one half of the page and I found it difficult to keep the counts straight. The attached file is my chart for the left and right sides. I did not chart the sleeves as they were pretty straight forward.

You chain 76 and work with 24 stitches. Use large pins or markers and divide the stitches into the three sections of 8 each. The numbers represent each time you do a V stitch (dbl croc, chain 1, dbl croc) into the ch space below. When you see a V that means you increase (dbl croc.,chain 1, dbl croc., chain 1, dbl croc) in the chain 1 space below. For example, on row 2, work 8 v stitches before the marker, inc, do 1 v stitch, inc, do 2 v stitches, inc, do 1 v st, inc. That will change the count from 8 to 12 before the next marker. Sometimes the pattern asks you to increase in the space between the v stitches. I put a 1s to represent that increase. You can see this on row 5. After row 8, you will have 4 sections as you begin to work on collar. Always chain 3 at the beginning of each section and dbl croc in the last stitch.

Arrows show which way to read the chart. On the left side you are building the collar on the left column and on the right side, on the right column so those numbers will be changing.

I can't stress enough how imp. it is to count the stitches, particularly the ones in the middle section which is where most shaping occurs. It is easier to rip as you move to the next marker, rather than when you see the error in the next row. I would get busy and only put one leg on the v stitch or miss an increase. I used large safety pins in between the sections and moved them up every three or four rows.

The assembly is not real clear. I joined the collar in the back and then folded the two sides over so the total distance fit into the collar. I lightly tacked the sections down so they didn't spread at the bottom. Additionally after it was all done, I reinforced the shoulder seam with seam tape to prevent it from stretching.

BTW the sleeves are optional as this would make such a cute vest. I would crochet around the arm opening to strengthen it.

If done in the Heartland this is fairly inexpensive as garments go because yarn was $4 a ball at our local Wal Mart. Any knitting worsted weight would do. If done just in a cotton KW it might be a bit too heavy.

Feel free to email me if anything is not clear.

I am always available by computer. Nancy in GA


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you . I am sure this will make this project easier.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

I didn't see your cardi in the pictures section, so I am going to comment here. It is beautiful!! You did a great job. Great fit. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks great on! Nice work.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Job well done and you wear it so well!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

That is one beautiful sweater. I love the color and the work is perfect.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

It is absolutely beautiful, the work is purrrrfect. That is how a cat would say it. I don't know where you live but I would do my knitting and crocheting on your lonnnnnng balcony. Very nice.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you, might have to make one, maybe variegated yarn


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

mine in wip basket because couldn't figure out how to put together.. I got very disgusted and threw it in there and haven't thought about it til now ty.. yours is great..


----------



## Knancy (Aug 21, 2011)

If you look at the schematic on the pattern, you need to close the small notch on each side matching the a's and b's together. Next, on each piece sew the front to the back. Then sew the collar sections together being careful to keep the seam toward the inside. Lastly, overlap the two back pieces so they fit the distance of the collar from shoulder to should and seam so it is toward the inside.

IHYH Nancy


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

ty ill dig it out and try.. maybe ill mail it to u LOL


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Very pretty cardigan.


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for doing this, loved your cardi.


----------



## a2nita (Mar 29, 2014)

Thank you for sharing the pattern & your wonderful work. Looks great.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you, Nancy, for your kindness in helping us figure out this lovely cardi. I hope to make it in the future. Yours is lovely.


----------



## grannymush (Apr 9, 2014)

beautiful work i'm a new crocheter but am picking it up really quickly and am going to try this pattern


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yours looks longer than the one in the Lion website photo--perfect length to my way of thinking. I'd probably not have considered it looking at their picture, but yours looks great. Thanks for all the addl notes, as I know I'll need them if I decide to tackle this.  I usually knit, and reserve most of my crocheting for toys and such, so this would be a bit of a challenge. But it's such a perfect go-with-anything/wear anywhere style that I am strongly thinking about it.


----------



## TheresaD (Feb 19, 2011)

Betty2012 said:


> Yours looks longer than the one in the Lion website photo--perfect length to my way of thinking. I'd probably not have considered it looking at their picture, but yours looks great. Thanks for all the addl notes, as I know I'll need them if I decide to tackle this.  I usually knit, and reserve most of my crocheting for toys and such, so this would be a bit of a challenge. But it's such a perfect go-with-anything/wear anywhere style that I am strongly thinking about it.


That's exactly what I was thinking. Yours looks much better than the one on the Lion website. I just wish I hadn't started an afghan kit I bought 3 years ago. I'm afraid if I put it down, it may be another 3 years. You sweater is next in line.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

osagerev said:


> I didn't see your cardi in the pictures section, so I am going to comment here. It is beautiful!! You did a great job. Great fit. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I did not see your cardi either. Very pretty color and very nicely done!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater and in my favorite color. Thank you for your tips.


----------



## ladykalous (Apr 10, 2014)

Oh that came out prettier than Loin Brands! I love the color! Very nice job!


----------



## ladykalous (Apr 10, 2014)

I just downloaded a BUNCH of their patterns and turned this one down! lol The color for one turned me off! I love green but.....yeah not my cup of tea! Then I seen yours! I downloaded the pattern! lol Thanks! one more for my collection! lol My daughter will love this! She is a school teacher and loves this kind of stuff! Especially when the class rooms are chilly! Ty for sharing!


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Very nice work and nice colour too!


----------

